# Is my hen ok



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

My hen has been sneezing I was just wondering if she will be ok
She is around 5 months 
Does not lay
Runs with other chickens


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

how often is she sneezing? and is she showing any other symptoms ?


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

She sneezes about every minute or so .
She seems puffed out aswell


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sounds like respiritory problems, get her to a vet who will prob prescribe some antbiotics


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I will go know thanks


----------

